# .



## 481450

(deleted)


----------



## Rainbowz

Depends on what year in the 90s they were born.
1990-1993 probably has more in common with 80s babies
I guess 1994-1996 is in the middle so idk
1997-1999 are more related to early 00s babies especially 1999.


----------



## shameless

WiiFan2 said:


> Are they more like 80s born Millennials or the millennium borns?
> 
> EDIT: More specifically, are mid 90s babies (94-95ish) more like 80s born Millennials or millennium borns?



Imo more like millennium born. My bro was a 90s baby, my daughter an early millennium baby. They are 5 years apart. The two of them talk more than he and I talk for example. Specifically referring to nature of common interests.


----------



## hellonearth

I'm born in '95, and IMHO, I'm closer to a millennium born than someone born in the 80's. Compare me with my sister, we have no real common interests I'd reckon, nor are our lifestyles similar. But then she's nearly a stranger, so maybe not a good example.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

1990-1994 = more like 80s babies
1995-1999 = more like 00s babies


----------



## 481450

SlyCooper97 said:


> 1990-1994 = more like 80s babies
> 1995-1999 = more like 00s babies


Okay, so C/O 2013 are the 94/95 babies, would you say they relate more with people 10 years older (b. 1984-1985, aged early 30s), do they relate with people 10 years younger (b. 2004-2005, currently in 7th grade), or does it depend on the person?


----------



## Rainbowz

SlyCooper97 said:


> 1990-1994 = more like 80s babies
> 1995-1999 = more like 00s babies


Pretty much this


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

WiiFan2 said:


> Okay, so C/O 2013 are the 94/95 babies, would you say they relate more with people 10 years older (b. 1984-1985, aged early 30s), do they relate with people 10 years younger (b. 2004-2005, currently in 7th grade), or does it depend on the person?


In terms of how they would've grown up as kids or teens, the C/O 2013 is completely different from both the C/O 2003 and 2023.

Then C/O 2003 (1984-1985) grew up without internet, as they spent 5/6 of their elementary school years before Windows 95 came out, and were already in their sophomore year of high school by the time US internet adoption rates hit 50% in the second half of 2000. They would've spent their teen years in the dial up era as they graduated high school over a year before broadband outsold dial up in late 2004. 

The C/O 2013 (1994-1995) grew up with the internet as they were just barely starting kindergarten as US internet adoption rates hit 50%, but mostly grew up as kids in the dial up era as they would've spent 4/6 of their elementary school years before broadband outsold dial up. Would've spent their preteen and teen years in a social media world, and been in high school when smartphones and tablets became common. 

The C/O 2023 (2004-2005) were toddlers when the iPhone came out and not in elementary school yet when the iPad came out. They are the generation growing up as kids with smartphones and tablets. 


Realistically, the C/O 2013 is a generation different from both in terms of technology.


----------



## SharksFan99

SlyCooper97 said:


> Realistically, the C/O 2013 is a generation different from both in terms of technology.


Just out of curiosity, where would you draw the line in regards to the age groups which belong to the same technological generation as the C/O 2013? For instance, would you say that my year group (Class of 2017) would belong to the same "generation", or would my year group have more in common with the Class of 2023?


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

SharksFan99 said:


> Just out of curiosity, where would you draw the line in regards to the age groups which belong to the same technological generation as the C/O 2013? For instance, would you say that my year group (Class of 2017) would belong to the same "generation", or would my year group have more in common with the Class of 2023?


Between 2013 and 2023, the halfway point would be 2018, not 2017.

Between the Classes of 2012 and 2022 though, I'd say the C/O 2017 groups more in the C/O 2012.
Both the Classes of 2012 and 2017 grew up as kids with CRT TVs, going to Blockbuster for movies, and without smartphones and tablets, while those in the Class of 2022 have known HD TVS, Netflix movie streaming, smartphones, and tablets from a very early age.


----------



## 481450

SharksFan99 said:


> Just out of curiosity, where would you draw the line in regards to the age groups which belong to the same technological generation as the C/O 2013? For instance, would you say that my year group (Class of 2017) would belong to the same "generation", or would my year group have more in common with the Class of 2023?


I'd say you're in the same ballpark as C/O 2013, you had a 00s childhood (elementary school) and a 10s adolescence (middle school and high school).

C/O 2012 spent more than half of high school in the 2010s. Entered kindergarten in the 1999-2000 school year.

C/O 2014 spent all their high school years in the 2010s, Were in kindergarten during 9/11.

C/O 2016 are half and half 2000s/2010s hybrids when it comes K-12 years. Grades K-6 in the 2000s, grades 6-12 in the 2010s.

C/O 2018 are the first millennium babies.

C/O 2020 were born after 9/11, and the release of Windows XP. Were in the first grade during the 2008 election and great recession.

C/O 2022 were in kindergarten when the iPad was released.

C/O 2024 born after YouTube and Xbox 360 came out. Entered kindergarten the year of Osama Bin Laden's Assassination.

C/O 2026 entered kindergarten the year the PS4 and Xbox One came out.

C/O 2028 were born around/after the release of the iPad and Windows 7.


----------



## California Kid

They're honestly more like the 80s folks. They remember a time when the economy was generally good until the 2008 crash. They recall a time when politics was not as divided compared to now, and there are some who remember when Clinton was president followed by the days prior to the 2000 election, 9/11, and even the Iraq War.

Technologically wise, it's still the same. It was still common for households not to have computers, or the internet despite that the latter had a mainstream presence by 1995. It was a luxury meaning that most did not use in their childhood. For cell phones, it's tricky because when this is mentioned, texting is forgotten for some reason. Generally, there were 90s people who did not have a cell phone during their childhood, and when they had one in their adolescence, calling & texting itself was *NOT* free. One would have to pay, and then the phone would come in the mail to show much was the cost. Smartphones didn't become common until at least 2012/13, so most 90s folks experienced adolescence with a cell phone.

For social media, it's again the same. Most 90s folks first encounter was MySpace/MSN (it would be AOL/AIM for the oldest 90s people and Facebook for some others). While it's true that most 90s folks grew up in a social media world, they remember a time when only HS and college students used it compared to now where everyone uses it.


----------



## THY9899

Overall the first half of 90's babies more like 80's babies and the second half of 90's more like 00's babies.Despite a person's age is the main factor to decide your childhood,the environment and your siblings/cousins age also influenced your childhood very well.Technically I'm more like 00's babies than 80's babies but culturally I'm between 80's and 00's babies.Since I'm almost the youngest children among my cousins(born in mid 70's~early 00's) and my siblings(born in early 90's~early 00's) so my childhood is influenced very greatly by my elder cousins and siblings.My family still use the old things along all of my childhood and even early teen hood(since my family can't afford to buy new things) such as CRT-based television,dial up, simple feature phone,Windows XP version's computer,floppy disk,cassette-based Walkman,cassette tape and etc.I even play NES games when I'm in 7~11 years old.I also remember(around 7 years old) the time when the radio play a song and my sister use her phone to record the songs she likes because internet still wasn't so popular in my country so she couldn't download the music from internet.I was so miss about my childhood......


----------



## 7teen4ever

Does it mean a 1990 born person had a similar childhood, teen hood and adulthood of a person born in 1999 than 1989?
IMO, grouping people according to their birth decade is completely nonsense.


----------



## Rainbowz

7teen4ever said:


> IMO, grouping people according to their birth decade is completely nonsense.


I honestly couldn’t agree more. I want this thread to be locked already.


----------



## THY9899

So grouping people according to their birthyear also nonsense?Maybe......


----------



## Riven

Late 90s baby, more like aughts child.


----------



## 481450

7teen4ever said:


> Does it mean a 1990 born person had a similar childhood, teen hood and adulthood of a person born in 1999 than 1989?


Not really, I meant something more like does a 1990 born have more in common with a 1980 born or a 2000 born, both are 10 years apart from a 1990 born. Of course we relate more with someone born a year apart than someone 5-10 years apart.


----------



## Longaotian00

THY9899 said:


> So grouping people according to their birthyear also nonsense?Maybe......


No.......because that's a much smaller range.


----------



## Longaotian00

WiiFan2 said:


> Not really, I meant something more like does a 1990 born have more in common with a 1980 born or a 2000 born, both are 10 years apart from a 1990 born. Of course we relate more with someone born a year apart than someone 5-10 years apart.


To make things much simpler, yoU should have named the thread: Do 1995 borns have more in common with '05 or '85 borns? Becasue that's the question your really asking and wouldve avoided the confusion with people born in opposit ends of the decade.


----------



## Longaotian00

7teen4ever said:


> Does it mean a 1990 born person had a similar childhood, teen hood and adulthood of a person born in 1999 than 1989?
> IMO, grouping people according to their birth decade is completely nonsense.


I agree. I personally don't find many similarities with me and someone born in 2009.


----------



## 481450

Deleted


----------



## karlpalaka

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> 1990-1994 = more like 80s babies
> 1995-1999 = more like 00s babies


I wouldnt say 1992-1994 are like the 80s babies. 1990-1991 relates best to just late 80s babies. 1992 relates to 1990-1994. As a 97er, I relate best to 1995-1999. I normally consider an age group as every 5 years with each year having its own age group and being part of 4 other different age groups.


----------



## karlpalaka

Longaotian00 said:


> 7teen4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it mean a 1990 born person had a similar childhood, teen hood and adulthood of a person born in 1999 than 1989?
> IMO, grouping people according to their birth decade is completely nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I personally don't find many similarities with me and someone born in 2009.
Click to expand...

1991 would be the youngest that can relate perfectly to a 1989 born. Normally, people can relate best to those who are not more than two years apart.


----------



## karlpalaka

auser said:


> SharksFan99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where would you draw the line in regards to the age groups which belong to the same technological generation as the C/O 2013? For instance, would you say that my year group (Class of 2017) would belong to the same "generation", or would my year group have more in common with the Class of 2023?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say you're in the same ballpark as C/O 2013, you had a 00s childhood (elementary school) and a 10s adolescence (middle school and high school).
> 
> C/O 2012 spent more than half of high school in the 2010s. Entered kindergarten in the 1999-2000 school year.
> 
> C/O 2014 spent all their high school years in the 2010s, Were in kindergarten during 9/11.
> 
> C/O 2016 are half and half 2000s/2010s hybrids when it comes K-12 years. Grades K-6 in the 2000s, grades 6-12 in the 2010s.
> 
> C/O 2018 are the first millennium babies.
> 
> C/O 2020 were born after 9/11, and the release of Windows XP. Were in the first grade during the 2008 election and great recession.
> 
> C/O 2022 were in kindergarten when the iPad was released.
> 
> C/O 2024 born after YouTube and Xbox 360 came out. Entered kindergarten the year of Osama Bin Laden's Assassination.
> 
> C/O 2026 entered kindergarten the year the PS4 and Xbox One came out.
> 
> C/O 2028 were born around/after the release of the iPad and Windows 7.
Click to expand...

CO 2011: Began high school after the release of the iphone
CO 2013: the first to begin kindergarten in the new millennium 
CO 2015: Were the last to be old enough to attend preschool in the previous millennium, but were the first to start kindergarten after 9/11, were born the year netflix was founded and the world’s first cell phone pic was taken
CO 2017: The last to be born before the new millennium, and born during the year of DDR
CO 2019: Those born during the 9/11 year, the year the ipod and xbox were invented
CO 2021: Those born during the year the first true social media site, MySpace, was released
CO 2023: Those born the year cell phone usage and home internet usage in the states hit 50% of the us population 
CO 2025: Born the year of the iphone
CO 2027: The first to be born after the us had its first african american president 
CO 2029: Those born the year social media usage in the us hit 50% of the us population


----------



## karlpalaka

Sensational said:


> Imo more like millennium born. My bro was a 90s baby, my daughter an early millennium baby. They are 5 years apart. The two of them talk more than he and I talk for example. Specifically referring to nature of common interests.


So when were you, your brother, and daughter born?


----------



## karlpalaka

7teen4ever said:


> Does it mean a 1990 born person had a similar childhood, teen hood and adulthood of a person born in 1999 than 1989?
> IMO, grouping people according to their birth decade is completely nonsense.


Age group for 1990: 1988-1992. I always keep a 2-year margin for ever year. These generational labels, and the terms 90s kids and 2000s kids are malarkey. I mean you were a kid in at least two different decades at least. 1999's age group is 1997-2001, and 1989 is 1987-1991.


----------



## morgandollar

Well, I was born at the beginning of 1990 so I definitely relate more to 80s babies than to 00s babies. But I think overall 90s borns are a bit more like 00s borns than 80s borns, with the exception of people born between 1990 and 1992. I think Gen Z starts pretty early, probably in 1994, so even a '93er is just barely a millennial.

Someone born in the 80s or very early 90s would have had to adapt to digital technology to some degree, people born 93/94+ on the other hand were either born after or just a few years before we got all the amazing things we have now.

I associate using the word "lit" and playing Minecraft and other Gen Z stuff with people a few years younger than me, but nobody my age is really into that stuff.


----------



## Willtip98

morgandollar said:


> Well, I was born at the beginning of 1990 so I definitely relate more to 80s babies than to 00s babies. But I think overall 90s borns are a bit more like 00s borns than 80s borns, with the exception of people born between 1990 and 1992. I think Gen Z starts pretty early, probably in 1994, so even a '93er is just barely a millennial.
> 
> Someone born in the 80s or very early 90s would have had to adapt to digital technology to some degree, people born 93/94+ on the other hand were either born after or just a few years before we got all the amazing things we have now.
> 
> I associate using the word "lit" and playing Minecraft and other Gen Z stuff with people a few years younger than me, but nobody my age is really into that stuff.


Interestingly, Youtuber Kevin Neary (Aka XpertThief) says "lit," uses the roblox death sound, etc. all the time in his videos, yet he was born in 1991.


----------



## fendertele

I have no idea what this question even means, a baby looks like a baby and acts like a baby regardless of the year they were born ? I mean they don't develop any real personality until they hit a certain age..... are 90s puppies more like 80s puppies or like puppies born in the 00s....

I Will say a lot of the youngsters today are giving me heavy 80s vibes but then this is to be expected with all the 80s revival going on in tv shows and movies... where as I remember the youngsters of the last decade being way more into what had came out of the 90s despite it being so close.


----------



## exodus08

morgandollar said:


> Well, I was born at the beginning of 1990 so I definitely relate more to 80s babies than to 00s babies. But I think overall 90s borns are a bit more like 00s borns than 80s borns, with the exception of people born between 1990 and 1992. I think Gen Z starts pretty early, probably in 1994, so even a '93er is just barely a millennial.
> 
> Someone born in the 80s or very early 90s would have had to adapt to digital technology to some degree, people born 93/94+ on the other hand were either born after or just a few years before we got all the amazing things we have now.
> 
> I associate using the word "lit" and playing Minecraft and other Gen Z stuff with people a few years younger than me, but nobody my age is really into that stuff.


I agree with us born in the early 90s having more in common with 80s babies then 00s babies but I can't speak for all of us born in the 1990s.


----------



## California Kid

morgandollar said:


> Well, I was born at the beginning of 1990, so I relate more to 80s babies than to 00s babies. But I think overall 90s borns are a bit more like 00s borns than 80s borns, except for people born between 1990 and 1992. I think Gen Z starts pretty early, probably in 1994, so even a '93er is just barely a millennial.
> 
> Someone born in the 80s or very early 90s would have had to adapt to digital technology to some degree. People born 93/94+, on the other hand, were either born after or just a few years before we got all the fantastic things we have now.
> 
> I associate using the word "lit" and playing Minecraft and other Gen Z stuff with people a few years younger than me, but nobody my age is really into that stuff.


What are some ways the 1993/94+ are more like the 00s babies?

I also disagree with the beginning of your second statement. What are you basing this all on? I don't think the 80s or very early 90s babies would have had issues adapting to digital technology at all. They would have had an easier time adjusting to them, especially with computers, web, digital cameras, social media, blogs, music, and printers.


----------



## karlpalaka

California Kid said:


> What are some ways the 1993/94+ are more like the 00s babies?
> 
> I also disagree with the beginning of your second statement. What are you basing this all on? I don't think the 80s or very early 90s babies would have had issues adapting to digital technology at all. They would have had an easier time adjusting to them, especially with computers, web, digital cameras, social media, blogs, music, and printers.


Yeah, those born from like mid 80s onwards were using computers in elementary school. Gen Z born in the 2000s began to use chromebooks daily in their classrooms rather than going to the computer lab once a week for an hour each week. Yes, 1984 was the year cell phones became public, and 1981 was the year the first laptop came out, so yes, those born from 1984 onwards would have no problem adapting to digital technology as digital technology has existed even during the 70s. So really, even those born in the late 70s would be considered digital natives if we are considering digital natives as those born in a digital world. Of course, the digital technology surpassed the use of analog technology around 2003-2006, so early Gen Z were born in an analog world, though they werent in K-12 before digital technology was common.


----------



## freestyle_walker

CaboBayCaptain1297 said:


> 1990-1994 = more like 80s babies
> 1995-1999 = more like 00s babies


 This may mathematically correct. But this method is pretty inacurate in reality. Or you need to be more specific like in terms of childhood, teenhood or young adulthood.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I was born in '89. I was a teenager in the early 2000s. A lot of interesting technology kept popping up like mushroom during those periods. Of course in some ways I could relate to my 80s brethrens but I could also relate to those born in the mid 90s.


----------



## freestyle_walker

Being born in 1994 I don't have any problem relating me with someone born in 1988 or 2000. But if you ask me which of these i can more relate to then i say i can relate more to a 2000 born than a 1988 born.


----------



## Carla Rose

karlpalaka said:


> CO 2011: Began high school after the release of the iphone
> CO 2013: the first to begin kindergarten in the new millennium
> CO 2015: Were the last to be old enough to attend preschool in the previous millennium, but were the first to start kindergarten after 9/11, were born the year netflix was founded and the world’s first cell phone pic was taken
> CO 2017: The last to be born before the new millennium, and born during the year of DDR
> CO 2019: Those born during the 9/11 year, the year the ipod and xbox were invented
> CO 2021: Those born during the year the first true social media site, MySpace, was released
> CO 2023: Those born the year cell phone usage and home internet usage in the states hit 50% of the us population
> CO 2025: Born the year of the iphone
> CO 2027: The first to be born after the us had its first african american president
> CO 2029: Those born the year social media usage in the us hit 50% of the us population


Didn't home internet usage in the States reach 50 percent in 2001? August, I think?


----------



## 481450




----------



## Zionas

I was born in 1996. Some say the cut off year for Millennials, some say already Generation Z, some say Millennials go all the way to 1999-2000. IMO I have much more in common with the values of Millennials than the supposedly more traditional yet at the same time, more diverse and tolerant Generation Z. I still remember the PS2 and Gameboy / DS era.

Kids of today who will be getting the PS5 and 6 and onwards (console-wise). “You’ve fallen behind the times, boomer!”


----------



## oliviaofneptune

It's so subjective that it's difficult to really quantify. There are countless factors that will influence someone's answer to this question.

I am the oldest born in 1995, but I have a really good memory when it comes to childhood experiences. I remember a very clear shift in my life from before I used the internet to when it became a big part of my life, and that shift came right around when I became a preteen.

I have friends who are in their 20s and their 30s, and I can relate very well to my younger brother who was born in 2006. So for me I can't really come up with a clear answer on this. I will say that the majority of my peers are in their mid-late 20s and early 30s.


----------

